
Only 13 percent of enterprise websites are mobile-friendly and fast - obihill
https://medium.com/restive/only-13-of-enterprise-websites-are-mobile-friendly-and-fast-3c345ec97f9#.skxfmedr8
======
obihill
Author here: We did some research on enterprise websites, using the Fortune
1000 as our main cohort, and we found that only 13% of them were mobile-
friendly and fast. This is in stark contrast to the number that are mobile-
friendly (60%).

We're not exactly sure why performance lags so far behind mobile-friendliness,
but we'd like to get some thoughts on this.

------
PaulHoule
What does mobile friendly really mean?

As a tablet user the main problem I have is with pop ups that are hard or
impossible to dismiss.

~~~
obihill
Thanks for the feedback. I think the safe answer is that your website is
considered mobile-friendly if it passes Google's mobile-friendly test.
Regarding popups, I guess most of them are built for desktop browser
environment so they don't exactly adapt well for mobile. Popups suck
regardless, but they do suck more on mobile.

